# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  A new tune for beginner

## mandolman

Hello everybody,

I put on my website, a new tune for begginner. Some clip vidéo where you can see how to play Down by the Sally Garden
with chords.

There are other videos with tab http://cbom.free.fr/lessons.htm

and in the Music section, you could see Chris Thile playing bouzouki on a video clip "the Smoothie Song" . You can see them here 

http://cbom.free.fr/ie.htm

If you have any suggestions, you're welcome ! 

By, by

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

BRAVO POUR TON SITE QUI EST TRES INTERESSANT !

----------


## mandolman

Thank you Philip,

I hope this videos are hepful. Perhaps too easy for somebody, but i'm a beginner.

A new song The Twa Corbies with the tab. The same link =&gt; http://cbom.free.fr/lessons.htm

----------


## JJoghans

As a beginner, I found your page very informative! I haven't started on the lessons yet, but I am sure they will prove useful. Thank you very much!

----------

